
The tech industry needs a moral compass - miraj
https://medium.com/doteveryone/the-tech-industry-needs-a-moral-compass-3ce1665a287f
======
Top19
If you want to find a moral compass, look to the history, rituals, philosophy,
and timeless truths of the past. It will be there waiting.

